# Umlaut problems



## Erich (Sep 13, 2005)

gents as you can see I can do a couple but not all :

ä

ß

ah but when I try and type in Alt 148 it blows the posting out.

what gives ?

E ~


----------



## evangilder (Sep 13, 2005)

I wonder if there is a language pack for PHPBB. That might be part of the problem.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 14, 2005)

ö


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Appears to work for me...?


----------



## Erich (Sep 16, 2005)

nope doesn't work for me or any other forums either..............this is too weird, and why just that silly umlaut o ?


----------



## evangilder (Sep 16, 2005)

Hmmm, maybe your keyboard is either umlaut-challenged or suffers from Germanophobia.


----------



## Erich (Sep 16, 2005)

wish I knew what was going on............had this problem several years ago and never put my finger on why


----------



## evangilder (Sep 17, 2005)

I wonder if it may have something to do with your Windows settings for languages. I don't know squat about that, only that some things gets changed a bit when using different ones.


----------



## Erich (Sep 17, 2005)

I am going to try and find a different Alt procedure to see if that will work....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

Here are all the ones that I have. I keep them saved in a folder so if I forget them I just have to look. I dont use them most of the time I just use the ue for example.

ä
[alt]+132

Ä
[alt]+142 
ö
[alt]+148 
Ö
[alt]+153 
ü
[alt]+129 
Ü
[alt]+154 
ß
[alt]+225


----------



## Erich (Sep 21, 2005)

the o with the umlaut alt 148 still does not function. somebody is hiding in my PC. WARNUNG you foul feind for you will be found and eliminated in time !! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 23, 2005)

I just dont bother with the umlauts.


----------

